# Function versus Isolation



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2011)

by WarriorFX People engaged in resistance training programs often seek out exercise machines that isolate individual muscles. While the intention is usually to train more effectively or safely, committed bodybuilders must resist a natural human urge to travel the easiest route. This instinctual reaction helped prehistoric populations survive during widespread periods of famine. However, procuring [...]

*Read More...*


----------

